# Hardening furnace



## fernballan (Feb 11, 2018)

Thought to plug in my curing furnace which I bought this summer


----------



## brino (Feb 11, 2018)

That should help heat the place!
-brino


----------



## FOMOGO (Feb 11, 2018)

Looks like the real deal. Imagine you would want a fair amount of material to treat in order to justify firing her up. Mike


----------



## fernballan (Feb 11, 2018)

FOMOGO said:


> Looks like the real deal. Imagine you would want a fair amount of material to treat in order to justify firing her up. Mike


I had only seen a picture of it and I did not think it was so big! But you can divide it and only run half of the furnace


----------

